# successful weekend building presents for friends



## swelchy (Nov 28, 2021)

OJ


----------



## swelchy (Nov 28, 2021)

This wraps up my 6th successful builds... I had completed a rat and a mini kliche recently.... These were all pedalpcb builds.. Tommy, murroidea, angry charles &  FDIC Boost


----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 29, 2021)

Let's see the guts!


----------



## swelchy (Nov 29, 2021)

lol…. I’m shy… these are my first few pedals…It’s not like the guys that have been doing them a while… I’ll post em anyways.. take it easy on me please.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 29, 2021)

swelchy said:


> lol…. I’m shy… these are my first few pedals…It’s not like the guys that have been doing them a while… I’ll post em anyways.. take it easy on me please.


Hey, it's cool! Gotta start somewhere. If it'll make you feel better I'll drag out some abominations and post em 😀


----------



## fig (Nov 29, 2021)

The outsides look great! Having 6 successful builds out of the gate is a really nice thing to be able to boast!


----------



## giovanni (Nov 29, 2021)

swelchy said:


> lol…. I’m shy… these are my first few pedals…It’s not like the guys that have been doing them a while… I’ll post em anyways.. take it easy on me please.


I can also contribute pics of some poorly assembled pedals that just barely works


----------



## Barry (Nov 29, 2021)

Nice group, but no guts no glory!


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Nov 29, 2021)

The official theme song of demanding to see the gutshots.  






Edit:  How is something I saw on TV as kid age restricted? Apologies.


----------



## swelchy (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 30, 2021)

@swelchy those look good!


----------



## Barry (Nov 30, 2021)

Excellent group in and out!


----------



## ADAOCE (Nov 30, 2021)

Looks great man! Go ahead and stop being shy about gut shots. Looks perfectly good for starting out


----------



## swelchy (Nov 30, 2021)

Just ordered 4 more pcbs's yesterday... was blessed with a turkey day gift card from fig! going to try a kot.... having a hard time finding diodes though


----------



## Barry (Nov 30, 2021)

swelchy said:


> Just ordered 4 more pcbs's yesterday... was blessed with a turkey day gift card from fig! going to try a kot.... having a hard time finding diodes though


Don't sweat the diodes, read some recent build doc's and go with what they used, there's no mojo in those fairy dust parts, even analogmike doesn't use them anymore


----------



## mattdrago (Feb 22, 2022)

Awesome builds! I've got a question if you don't mind me asking; for the FDIC Boost, the schematic shows these two connections below the IC labeled "BP_1" and "BP_2", any idea what that is?


----------



## swelchy (Feb 22, 2022)

mattdrago said:


> Awesome builds! I've got a question if you don't mind me asking; for the FDIC Boost, the schematic shows these two connections below the IC labeled "BP_1" and "BP_2", any idea what that is?


Not sure what it stands for but it’s something that’s inside the IC chip… When I built this one it did t have the schematic posted I just populated it based off the pcb and BOM… full send


----------



## fig (Feb 22, 2022)

mattdrago said:


> Awesome builds! I've got a question if you don't mind me asking; for the FDIC Boost, the schematic shows these two connections below the IC labeled "BP_1" and "BP_2", any idea what that is?



That's the buffered bypass.


----------

